# Pizza Pie TNT



## deeppitbbq (Jun 9, 2007)

Pizza Pie TNT

Spread 8 oz.s softened cream cheese on a pizza pan or 12" plate.  Sprinkle 1 teaspoon lemon juice.  Cover with shaved ham, turkey or beef.  Sprinkle with chopped green pepper and onions.  Mix 3/4 cup ketchup, 1 teaspoon lemon juice and 1 teaspoon horseradish.  Spread over green pepper and onions.  Top with grated Monterey Jack and Cheddar cheese.  Add sliced green or black olives for color.  Serve with Ritz-type crackers.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 10, 2007)

Here I would recommend that you use pizza sauce instead of cream cheese, but that's just _my _preference.  Notice how you use "TNT" as the ending word to each recipe that you have posted in the "Appetizers" section?


----------



## deeppitbbq (Jun 10, 2007)

And your point is????? I copy and paste so I don't have to retype it and sometimes I am in a hurry and don't do it right....scroll on by if you don't like it. And I will keep making it with the cream cheese because I like it that way.  You make your recipes the way you want to.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 10, 2007)

Marcus,

TNT is how we signify that a recipe is Tried and True.  If someone posts a recipe that works well for them, we encourage them to add TNT so that the rest of us can feel confident making it ourselves.

 Barbara


----------



## Marcus (Jun 21, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Marcus,
> 
> TNT is how we signify that a recipe is Tried and True. If someone posts a recipe that works well for them, we encourage them to add TNT so that the rest of us can feel confident making it ourselves.
> 
> Barbara


 
Thanks for the explanation, Barbara. I didn't notice that.


----------



## Caine (Jun 21, 2007)

Gee, I didn't know that. I mark a recipe TNT if it blows up in my face!


----------

